# How Can I Avoid Overwartering In Soil?



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2006)

*PLANT TROUBLES*

*HOW CAN I AVOID OVERWARTERING IN SOIL? *

In order to correct overwartering it helps to understand what causes overwartering and what problems will arise from overwartering. 

Overwartering is caused by watering too frequently rather than watering too much. If you give your plant alot of water at once (ie. flushing), it will not get root rot so long as you allow the soil to fully dry before you attempt to water again. By allowing the soil to fully dry, one ensures that the roots have enough oxygen.

By giving many smaller warterings more frequently soil is generally going to be kept more moist - this encourges root disease. 

When roots are flooded with too much water (ie. not allowed to fully dry), the water becomes hypoxic (oxygen depleted), which in turn causes a loss of turgor and stomatal closure which most people would call "wilting". As the stomata closes the exchange of water vapor and carbon dioxide slows effectivley lowering the rate of photosynthesis

At this point, the soil must be allowed to dry fully and in some cases be flushed with fresh water.                         


Author : Xenon

I ask that you please not respond to this thread. This is for educational purposes only. Thank You, TBG


----------



## zipflip (Apr 13, 2009)

i sure coulda read this one before i started watering them entirely lol. i think ya should slap it up in the stickies. i always mistook overwatering for even just watering too much at one time rather tahn realizing it was more due to too many frequent waterings. which is wat i had done as well on top that my water ph and soil ph etc all wacked out
im diggin way back in time on this thread lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Apr 13, 2009)

I second this as a sticky ...We need more material on Over Watering, and it'd be nice to have a comparison w/ pics of over compared to under water...


----------



## Hick (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33242


----------

